# light/sound????



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well this year we thought we would add a light and sound show via a FM transmitter I have seen lots of your guyz set-ups but wondered what you all used for your sound and light displays....My haunt being a prison theme we decided that this year we would re-do our grave yard to look more like an old prison graveyard with the old run down look...
I was surfing around tonight and came across some lighting machines but they are only for lighting I think....There cool but still not what I'm looking for.....All I want is something simple I don't really want up beat music and stuff...I want it more scary thunder/lighting and scary out door sound's and maby a story of the haunt playing maby some creepy music behind but don't get me wrong those light shows are great but they are just to up beat for my prison themed haunt....I thought about maby building my own sound set-up like DC or Terror Syndicate but wasn't sure where to start....I seen on there site that there selling some of there sound stuff but I didn't inquire about it....

Well any more help or ideas would be great.........


----------

